# Dark elbows



## Tesia (Apr 29, 2006)

I have very dark elbows. I tried placing lemons on them but it didnt really help. What else could I do to make it go away?


----------



## LVA (Apr 30, 2006)

o .. i was going to suggest the lemon trick ... but since u already tried that ... maybe the girls can help u out


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 30, 2006)

I've never heard of the lemon trick... Interesting! I have the same problem, although it bothers me more on my knees. However, since I've started exfoliating on a regular basis, I don't have a real problem with either. It's helped me a lot. Good luck, and I hope someone can post something to help anyone out w/ this problem!!!


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi,

I remember while growing up, my dark elbows and knees would annoy my mother to no end. She would do the lemon trick as well as trying scrub away the darkness with Ajax. :rofl2: It did nothing but hurt like nobody's business. Oh well, at least I got a wonderful memory out of the experience. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## LVA (Apr 30, 2006)

lol ... Ajax .. i would never even think to use that


----------



## popeye (Apr 30, 2006)

saaaaame problem

i've been using cocoa butter on my elbows and knees for awhile. the darkness is still there, but its faded somewhat

i saw an interesting tip on the tyra show:

she said to put sunscreen all over the body at the beach/out in the sun, but put an extra amount on the elbows and knees. (ie. dont rub it in). you may look funny walking around with sunblock spots on your knees and elbows, but after a day in the sun, your skin should look more even.

i havent tried it yet, but it sounds like it might work

give it a shot!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Apr 30, 2006)

How long did you try using lemons for? I've been using lemons before bedtime daily and I've seen dramatic results, I'm not one to record things but it's een at least a month! I can really tell because I have a habit of resting one elbow on the desk and that elbow is about 4 shades darker than the other!


----------



## canelita (Apr 30, 2006)

I had the same problem but when I started waxing my arms and legs with Halawa it got all cleared up, and in betwen I exfoliate every day with a lofah.


----------



## Tesia (Apr 30, 2006)

Maybe thats why I only used the lemons for a week. But i left the lemon on for like 3 hours. What exactly did you do? Did you cut a lemon in half and put it on your elbow for a while or did you use lemon juice?


----------



## Tesia (Apr 30, 2006)

What Halawa?


----------



## LipglossQueen (May 1, 2006)

The plan was to cut the lemon in half and rest my elbow in it but I ended up rubbing the lemon on my knees and elbows, letting it dry and then go to bed. If you rest you elbows on desk like me then you try putting a lemon under your elbow or rest your forearm on the desk instead.


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (May 1, 2006)

I've tried the Lemon before too and it never worked, for me at least! I use Glycolic acid 30% I ordered it for my face and figured it would probably work there too! And it did, It cured my dark elbows and there aren't hard anymore either! It rocks ! I just put it on at night and then scrub my elbows with a loofah in the morning! The brand I use is called Glycare , I can't really remember where I ordered it from, but if you do a "google" search I'm sure you'll find it:inlove:


----------



## Tesia (May 1, 2006)

Thanks lipglossqueen and schlemmerm!


----------



## Quiana (May 1, 2006)

My daughter has that problem with her knees as I could not keep her off of them as a small-er child (she's 9 now). Anyway, what I have been doing is applying Apricot Scrub and pumicing them with a pumic stone. I read a tip that the best way to start treatment of hyperpigmented skin is to slough off the dead skin cells first. Then I rub Palmers Skin Success Fade Cream into them everynight after her bath. If seems to be working so far--they are definitely alot smoother.


----------



## Mina (May 1, 2006)

Wow Great Thread! I have learned something new...I had tried with lemon so many weeks...I give up....Sure i would try Glycare....Thanks Tesia and Schlemmerm..

I was just researching on this prod...is this ur talking about schlemm



 

*MD Forte Glycare I *

*Our Price: $16.50 *

*List Price: $18.00 *

Weight: 0 lbs 4 oz





*Product Description*

2 fl oz/60 ml Bottle

MD Forte Glycare I is extremely lightweight and is recommended for extremely oily skin or severe problem-prone skin. Exfoliates surface skin cells to smooth and refine skin. It is non-comedogenic and dermatologist tested.

*Directions:* Step 2 (Renew) of the MD Forte 4-Step Daily Regimen. After cleansing in the a.m. and p.m. with MD-Forte Glycare Cleansing Gel, apply to the skin evenly. Avoid contact with eyes or muscous membranes. *Ingredients*

*Contains 15% Glycolic Compound*, Purified Water, SD Alcohol 40-B, Glycolic Acid (and) Ammonium Glycolate, Sorbitol, Eucalyptus Oil.


----------



## Mina (May 1, 2006)

found some more...which one?

*MD Forte Glycare Products for Oily and Problem Skin *







*We offer the complete line of *

MD Forte Glycare Products.

*Click Here to Order *

MD Forte Products Online

*MD Forte Glycare Helps Treat Acne and Problem Skin *
MD Forte Glycare products are designed for extremely oily skin and skin that is acne-prone. Designed for the MD Forte Daily Regimen, MD Forte Glycare products help make even oily skin feel fresh and soft without leaving any oily or greasy residue.

*Help Treat Problem Skin With the Following MD Forte Glycare Products *



*MD Forte Glycare Cleansing Gel *

Glycare Cleanising Gel is a gentle cleanser designed for extremely oily or acne-prone skin. Gently removes dirt and surface oil to prepare skin for rejuvenation. Use for Step 1 (Cleanse) in the MD Forte Daily Regimen. Contains 15% glycolic compound.



*MD Forte Glycare I *

Glycare I contains 15% glycolic compound to help exfoliate and rejuvenate skin. Use for Step 2 (Renew) in the MD Forte Daily Regimen. Ideal for people with sensitive skin, or those just starting with a glycolic skin care regimen.



*MD Forte Glycare II *

Glycare II is contains 20% glycolic compound to help exfoliate and rejuvenate skin. Use for Step 2 (Renew) in the MD Forte Daily Regimen. Ideal for those who want a stronger glycolic product who have become accustomed to Glycare I.



*MD Forte Glycare Perfection Gel *

Glycare Perfection Gel combinew 1% Salicylic Acid in a base of 5% glycolic compound to help treat acne. Should be used as a part of the MD Forte Daily Regimen after Step 2 (Renew) and before Step 3 (Hydrate).


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (May 3, 2006)

I use the glycare 2, thats what worked for me and that's where I bought it from. A lil' goes a long way so it should last you a while. Let me know if you get it. I think you will notice a nice difference pretty quick!:icon_conf


----------



## pinkbundles (May 4, 2006)

hmm...interesting...i will make a mental note of this!


----------



## Pauline (May 4, 2006)

I was thinking you could try one of the 'ligtening creams' that are available.Some people use them for pigmented skin,age spots,hormonal patches on the skin so i reckon it would help lighten the area.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 4, 2006)

Id like something to lighten my knees. oddly enough its only my left knee that has darkened, i have no idea why.lol


----------



## LipglossQueen (May 4, 2006)

Occlusion is a way of doing it, you apply the fade cream and cover with a plastic wrap, but the most important part is that you only do it on small areas of the body or it could become VERY dangerous and cause your body temperature to raise!

I think the best method is exfoliate, glycolic peel (25% I think), and then the cream.


----------

